# Access Datenbank in eine Internetseite einbinden



## qwertz123 (6. Apr 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen ich hätte mal eine Frage ich habe mir bei Access eine Datenbank erstellt und würde diese gern in eine Internetseite einbinden so das auf der seite abfragen zu der Datenbank gemacht werden können kann mir jmd sagen wo ich dazu informationen bekomme oder ob das über haupt mit access datenbanken geht. Die Seite muss ich allerdings dann auch noch Programmieren würde nur schon mal gern wissen wie das geht bzw ob das geht oder wo man informationen dazu bekommt hatte bei der hilfe bei access geschaut da hab ich nichts gescheites gefunden.

Danke schon mal in voraus


----------



## MrWhite (7. Apr 2010)

Du müsstest Access wohl über JDBC als ODBC Datenquelle ansprechen.


----------



## nrg (7. Apr 2010)

selbst noch nicht praktiziert (bis jetzt nur mit MSSQL) aber würde mal behaupten es geht.

was du dazu brauchst:
Tomcat 6.0 Apache Tomcat - Welcome!
JavaEE IDE Eclipse*IDE for Java*EE*Developers
Datenbanktreiber für mdb's JDBC Drivers

edit:


MrWhite hat gesagt.:


> Du müsstest Access wohl über JDBC als ODBC Datenquelle ansprechen.


Geht Access nur mit ODBC-Bridge? Dann würd ichs nämlich gleich gegen die Wand fahren und ne MySQL o.ä. holen


----------

